# 'Clean' films? DVD movies suitable for our mother to watch.



## TarfHead (22 Aug 2011)

My sisters and I are trying to get our mother into the habit of watching movies at home on a DVD player. The DVD player and the movies aren't an issue. The issue is finding suitable movies for her. Specifically movies that she probably would not have already seen, which means one made in the last 20 years.

By suitable, I mean something with no, or little, bad language, violence or '_nudey business_'  ! So far she has watched _The Queen_ and _The Kings Speech_ and has enjoyed them. The challenge now is to find more.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## DavyJones (22 Aug 2011)

You mother has probably heard bad language before and you're living proof she has seen at least one naked man. 

Why do you think she needs protecting?

Bridges of Maddison County is a good one if she hasn't seen it.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Aug 2011)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Aug 2011)

Most comedies would probably be in that range - e.g. Meet the Parents. Also some films seem to be noticeably avoiding bad language where it would 'suit' the context, probably in order to get a lower age cert and a greater potential cinema market.

For instance you could get Transformers 2 (no bad language) and it would tick all the boxes for you (Megan Fox looks exceptionally hot but that's allowed) - however it probably isnt suitable for anyone over 15 - I enjoyed it but thats a mental age thing.....

Heartbreakers is good fun (again hot girl but no funny business... sadly).


----------



## Newbie! (22 Aug 2011)

Green Mile
Color Purple
Shawshank Redemption
Forrest Gump
Schindlers List
Saving Private Ryan
older but still brilliant, To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## orka (22 Aug 2011)

Not a movie but I'm sure she would love the Downton Abbey miniseries if she hasn't already seen it.  Also, any of the BBC period dramas (esp. Pride and Prejudice) would be good too.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> .........'_nudey business_'  !


 
And there I was thinking the whole point of home dvd players was to be able to enjoy a bit of cinematic nudey business in the privacy of your own home 

+1 to The Bridges of Madison County, and all of Newbies recommendations. 
I recommend :
Marely and Me
Momma Mia
Any of the Harry Potter films

Maybe browse through the IMDB Top 250 here to get some ideas?


----------



## DerKaiser (22 Aug 2011)

Newbie! said:


> *Green Mile*
> Color Purple
> Shawshank Redemption
> *Forrest Gump*
> ...



Anything with Tom Hanks so?


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Aug 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> Anything with Tom Hanks so?



Defo   Watched Green Mile last night and as usual cried.  Fabulous film along with Forrest Gump.  BTW don't think Tom Hanks was in Shawshank Redemption.  He was offered the part but could not take it up.  Tim Robbins and the fabulous Morgan Freeman were the main men.

Notebook is a good romantic film that she might like.

I can't bring myself to look at Marley and Me because I've heard that the dog dies in the end so no way.

If she has a particular comedy series that she likes it might be a good idea to get the series e.g. I bought tapes for my father with Only Fools and Horses and he regularly watches them to cheer himself up.  I always enjoy Inspector Clouseau because he is such a wally but these might be too old for DVD.


----------



## DerKaiser (22 Aug 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> BTW don't think Tom Hanks was in Shawshank Redemption.



Thanks, have quickly de-boldened that and emboldened the Green Mile.  I'm pretty sure I've meshed both those films into some kind of 6 hour epic in my mind


----------



## TarfHead (22 Aug 2011)

Thanks for those suggestions.


----------



## salaried (23 Aug 2011)

I know it is over 20 years old but my wife still watches the quiet man, She thinks it is a classic,  The Terminal, Again with Tom hanks is both funny and a weepy with no offensive language in it, Forrest gump , The curious case of Benjamin button, The aviator, Or Slumdog millionaire ,  All interesting and clean.


----------



## micmclo (23 Aug 2011)

Newbie! said:


> Green Mile
> Color Purple
> Shawshank Redemption
> Forrest Gump
> ...



Swearing, rape, threat of gay rape, Forrest Gump barely ok, genocide, slaughter

The only one there is the last one and even then the story is about a violent crime

The OP asked for 


> no, or little, bad language, violence or 'nudey business'



I don't know about those recommendations 

Now I seem realy old fashioned, not my intention


----------



## Newbie! (23 Aug 2011)

micmclo said:


> Swearing, rape, threat of gay rape, Forrest Gump barely ok, genocide, slaughter



I'm guessing the OP's mother is aware all of the above exists! I think some of the above is more inferred in some of the aforementioned movies than graphically shown. Although, would have to watch them all again to confirm....


----------



## Shawady (23 Aug 2011)

To continue the Tom Hanks theme, I liked Apollo 13


----------



## Sunny (23 Aug 2011)

A beautiful Mind. 
Walk the Line (I admit there are drugs and rock and roll) 
The Constant Gardener
Moulin Rouge 
Planes, trains & automobiles
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Good Will Hunting
Stand by Me
Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind
The Pianist


Some old classics like

Some like it hot
Its a wonderful life
One flew over the cookoos nest
12 Angry men


----------



## Maximus152 (23 Aug 2011)

Sleepless in Seattle or Pulp Fiction was a great movie!


----------



## Staples (23 Aug 2011)

Maximus152 said:


> Pulp Fiction was a great movie!


 

Ah yes. Given the OP's mother's aversion to violence, bad language and sex, I'd say she'd particularly enjoy the bit about the gimp.


----------



## Maximus152 (23 Aug 2011)

Well there was lots of Dancing and music with some moments of nostalgia where the War veteran talks about the watch.
Just my 3 cents!


----------



## Alwyn (23 Aug 2011)

DavyJones said:


> You mother has probably heard bad language before and you're living proof she has seen at least one naked man.


 
I laughed out loud at that

The Notebook and The Bridges of Madison County are good choices.

Fried Green Tomatoes At The Whistlestop Cafe
Ghost (She'll have to fast forward the pottery scene)
The Blindside


----------



## Vanilla (23 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> By suitable, I mean something with no, or little, bad language, violence or '_nudey business_'  !


 
Reminds me of my late mother. She would read Patricia Scanlon ( the earlier books) but not Maeve Binchy who had a bit too much sex in her books for her liking (  ).

Any film or tv programme with too much nudity/sex was quickly switched over. 

What about Love Actually- can't remember if anyone actually does the dirty deed on it or not?


----------



## Sunny (23 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> What about Love Actually- can't remember if anyone actually does the dirty deed on it or not?



Didn't one couple meet on the set of a porn movie? Not sure you see very much but I don't know how against the whole sex thing she is!


----------



## orka (23 Aug 2011)

This thread is starting to remind me of a classic Fr Ted episode 'down with this sort of thing' where they protest outside a blasphemous film and only succeed in drumming up business "is it a type of nudey thing father?"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9xuXQjxMM

Anyway, here is my 'mother-in-law' list (my own parents being more than happy to watch smut and/or mindless violence).  Some of these are old but should be available cheaply on dvd.

The English Patient
Erin Brockovich 
The Blind Side 
Lost in Translation 
My Fair Lady 
Titanic 
Ocean's Eleven 
Wimbledon 
To Kill a Mockingbird 
Bridget Jones' Diary 
Four Weddings and a Funeral 
Gone with the Wind 
Sense and Sensibility 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Social Network
Up in the Air 
The Bucket List 
Catch Me if You Can 
The Constant Gardener 
The Fugitive 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade 
Love, Actually 
Mamma Mia! 
My Big Fat Greek Wedding 
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas 
Elizabeth
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Notebook 
The Devil wears Prada
Romancing the Stone
Jewel of the Nile
Shakespeare in Love
Atonement


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Aug 2011)

Slumdog is a bit unsettling, not for everyone.


----------



## Remix (24 Aug 2011)

She might like "The Young Victoria"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0962736/

A touching love story (and I am by no means a softie) set against the backdrop of Queen Victoria's early reign.


Also, if she still goes to Mass she might like "Fireproof"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1129423/
A Christian-themed film in which a young man tries to overcome his self-centered way of living in an attempt to save his marraige. Obviously this film is not from the Hollywood crowd.The leading lady is not a great actress so I would guess she was chosen for her very good looks!

Someone already mentioned Mamma Mia which is a good one too.

I'm sure I can think of some more "Mammy types"...


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> Slumdog is a bit unsettling, not for everyone.



and Bridget Jones certainly wouldn't fall into the category of 'clean' even if it was funny.  Slumdog didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2011)

Get her Miller's Crossing. It's a bit violent but if she doesn't like it she's no taste and you're wasting your time bothering with her, mother or not


----------

